# Putting down the Guns and Heating up the rods, Capt. Dustin and Capt. Hollis



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

As you know duck hunting season has come and gone as of sunset today. Well I would have to say it was fun but now it is time to put our minds to the fishing insted of hunting and fishing now. Capt. Hollis Forrester, my Daughter Madi and myself decided not to hunt the last day and look for some Big Trout. Also we decided to sleep in and did not leave the dock untill around 2 pm today. We had a feeling the the big girls would be out and a few decided to show. Capt. Hollis caught the first big trout of the day and released her. After his 2nd one I was wondering if my bait had some vodoo on it. LOL At our 2nd stop I finally busted a decent trout and took a photo and released her. ( Sorry Hollis I was not close by to get any pics of the big girls you caught today.:headknock) All our fish where caught on Corkys and Brown Lures today. Madi is 9 and learned how to drive the boat to us and pick us up after a few long wades and she was excited about that. She also learned with the help of Capt. Hollis on how to clean some of the fish we decided to keep today. She is a trooper and she is tight on our heels on catching fish and wading right beside Capt. Hollis and myself. Watch out guys, she is wanting to be a guide some day and she has an early start. LOL Any way it was a great day and if you are looking for a great time on the water, either give me or Capt. Hollis a call and we will be glad to get you hooked up.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

Good job on some nice fish !


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

cstaceyt said:


> Good job on some nice fish !


Thanks Stacey. Wished you was out there with us today man. It was on again for us.:cheers:

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

nice job guys way to put a hurt on em


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice!!! Have had a couple weekends off for prior commitments, but I'll be back in the water soon!!!!


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Dustin..............Go check your email.

Les


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Dang Dustin you fella's are mad at them lol seems like it's a wrestling match and you and Capt.Hollis like to tag team them lol awseome job


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

yah Capt. Dustin, it was a blast! Those fish were some of the strangest acting I've seen in a while, "summer" time habbits they had . Matty is a tough gal, and is going to kick some butt one day. Let's do it again soon bro !:cheers:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Good job... nice jacket!! LOL


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Nice Job!


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

man awesome job on the trout...WTG


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

My daughter is 2 and I can't wait until she is ready for some serious fishing! Nice catch guys!


----------



## Huntingrdr (Mar 7, 2006)

I can not wait to catch a few this spring. Nice job!


----------



## fishhunter81 (Apr 15, 2008)

great catch! nice fish.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Take a child fishing and you won't be fishing for the kid later in life.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Good job!!


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Looks like fun. Cant wait to get down and fish with you this Saturday. See you then.


----------



## codeman (Jan 20, 2006)

*Nice catch*

Whoever got out first is a fast wader! Just guessing, but, I bet he was a mile from the boat in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

Great job


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

very nice!!! thanks for the pics! dont hurt there lips to bad i'm comin down pretty soon. lol


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Good job Capts .


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

Great Catch!! I see the stain is off your waders!!LOL


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

troutmanmike said:


> Great Catch!! I see the stain is off your waders!!LOL


LOL, yep they washed off.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## allen (Jun 26, 2006)

*Nice job.....*

Nice job Dustin and Hollis. I couldn't find em that evening.


----------

